# my new soap pictures/finally!



## honor435 (Mar 1, 2009)

ok, i hope this works
the purple/tan is arabian spice, tried to swirl, didnt work
peach- fuzzy navel
green-coconut lime, with some apricot seeds on top
"handmade" is almond/coconut made in plastic mold, got i to gel
pink hearts are hp, satin sheets
yellow/red- is cinnamon stick
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/img]


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry can't see your pictures


----------



## IanT (Mar 1, 2009)

tease!!!!  i think you forgot to input the link between the image tags !!


----------



## honor435 (Mar 1, 2009)

honor435 said:
			
		

> ok, i hope this works
> the purple/tan is arabian spice, tried to swirl, didnt work
> peach- fuzzy navel
> green-coconut lime, with some apricot seeds on top
> ...





ohhh, how do i do it, i found the pic, hit submit?


----------



## IanT (Mar 1, 2009)

are you using image shack??

browse your computer for the pic, upload it to image shack and then cut and paste the link they provide onto your post 
or if you can at least upload it i can mess with it for you to get it to work!


----------



## honor435 (Mar 1, 2009)

IanT said:
			
		

> are you using image shack??
> 
> browse your computer for the pic, upload it to image shack and then cut and paste the link they provide onto your post
> or if you can at least upload it i can mess with it for you to get it to work!


i down load image shack, then it has a blank recktangle, doesnt let me browse?


----------



## IanT (Mar 1, 2009)

hmmmmm... ok, what operating system are you using on your computer?


----------



## honor435 (Mar 1, 2009)

IanT said:
			
		

> hmmmmm... ok, what operating system are you using on your computer?



windows xp home edition, is that what your asking?


----------



## IanT (Mar 1, 2009)

yup... ok, did you restart your cpu after installing imageshack?


maybe try that and then go to the toolbar and upload the image again... and let me know if that works


----------



## honor435 (Mar 1, 2009)

IanT said:
			
		

> yup... ok, did you restart your cpu after installing imageshack?
> 
> 
> maybe try that and then go to the toolbar and upload the image again... and let me know if that works




not working, i will have to ask someone, frustrated, couldnt be that hard!


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 2, 2009)

I use photobucket. Easy peasy. Just go to www.photobucket.com, make an account, and after your picture uploads there'll be a few links underneath it to copy and paste to here. Use the [ img ] one.

I don't know if it's just me, but whenever I see a pic hosted by imageshack it's always a thumbnail version that you have to click, and I always get pop-ups when I click the pic.

Photobucket is much easier!


----------



## honor435 (Mar 2, 2009)

AshleyR said:
			
		

> I use photobucket. Easy peasy. Just go to www.photobucket.com, make an account, and after your picture uploads there'll be a few links underneath it to copy and paste to here. Use the [ img ] one.
> 
> I don't know if it's just me, but whenever I see a pic hosted by imageshack it's always a thumbnail version that you have to click, and I always get pop-ups when I click the pic.
> 
> Photobucket is much easier!


----------



## jbarad (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow they look wonderful !!

Congrats  I love them all !


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 2, 2009)

Very very nice soaps! I love the colours.... what did you use to colour them?

Good job!


----------



## topcat (Mar 2, 2009)

Gorgeous soaps!  I especially like the coconut lime and cinnamon stick - yum!

Tanya


----------



## Pug Mom (Mar 2, 2009)

So pretty!  I wish I could smell them...


----------



## honor435 (Mar 2, 2009)

AshleyR said:
			
		

> Very very nice soaps! I love the colours.... what did you use to colour them?
> 
> Good job!



colorfast soap dye or lab colors. thanks.


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 2, 2009)

Those look great...


----------



## starduster (Mar 2, 2009)

*Great idea Ashley*

Gorgeous,utterly.
   
Ashley thanks re photo bucket,I will use that from now on.


----------



## heartsong (Mar 2, 2009)

*x*

they look terrific!  great job! it would be difficult to choose which one i like best!


----------



## JuBean (Mar 2, 2009)

Pug Mom said:
			
		

> So pretty!  I wish I could smell them...



I am still waiting for my scratch and sniff monitor! Now wouldn't that be great!!

I really love the colors of your green-coconut lime and purple tan soaps! The look awesome!


----------



## honor435 (Mar 3, 2009)

JuBean said:
			
		

> Pug Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the purple one was suppposed to be much lighter, but o well! Thanks.


----------

